# boot sur un cd linux d'installation



## Pierre Bouvier (5 Janvier 2002)

bonjour

j'ai un vieux mac g3 beige et rien que pour ne pas mourir idiot, j'aimerai installer un linux dessus. J'ai essayé la mandrake 8 ppc, mais voilà je n'arrive pas à booter sur le cd. Je sais que d'autres ont eu le même problème mais je n'ai pas retrouvé les posts où ils en parlaient.

help me please


----------



## Einbert (6 Janvier 2002)

Ton cd a-t-il été gravé correctement ?
Apparemment en pressant c au démarrage ça ne fonctionne pas...Essaye alors de maintenir la touche option enfoncé pendant le démarrage ce qui te permettra de choisir le volume de démarrage (en fait, ben je ne sais pas si cela existe sur le G3 beige...)
Quand tu vas dans la liste des volumes de démarrage, ton cd s'y trouve-t-il ? Autrement, ben faudrait essayé via la firmware...par contre, ben là je connais pas trop, mais je sais que c'est possible...

++


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (6 Janvier 2002)

peut-être cela vient-il de la gravure. J'ai récupéré au boulot les images iso à partir du site linuxiso.org puis gravé à partir d'un pc ?

j'essayerai lundi de graver à partir d'un mac.

quand je fais démarrage puis option rien ne se passe, la touche c ne fonctionne pas. Quand le système présent sur le DD est lancé et que je vais dans le tableau de bord démarrage, le système présent sur le cd n'est pas vu.


----------



## Einbert (6 Janvier 2002)

Alors ça doit effectivement venir du cd...Désolé

++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Janvier 2002)

Le même problème de non démarrage sur CD m'est arrivé. J'ai aussi téléchargé Mandrake 8.0, gravé l'image en CD-Mac bootable sur un CD-RW. Voilà ce qui se passe :
L'ordinateur commence à démarrer sous Linux (lorsque je maintiens la touche C). Un écran noir Linux apparaît, puis un écran gris et... c'est pour finir Mac OS9 (où le système installé sur le DD) qui se lance ! Etrange.

Par conséquent, deux choses :
1- il faut effectivement graver l'image iso téléchargée sous Toast Mac, mais là, les options de Toast "rendre le CD bootable" ne sont pas active (logique, puisque pour l'instant ce n'est qu'une image iso -et non MacOS- du CD Linux). Pour que le CD soit bootable, il faut regraver, une fois le premier CD créé qui apparaît alors comme un CD MacOS, ce premier CD en choisissant "Volume Mac" dans Toast et "Bootable" dans les options. Dans cette configuration, le CD est donc un CD MacOS bootable.
2- Reste que ça ne marche toujours qu'à moitié chez moi. Alors, je pense, mais j'aimerais avoir votre avis, qu'il peut s'agir d'un problème de support CD pour ma part, c'est-à-dire que la copie du CD Linux Bootable sur un CD-RW rend celui-ci inopérationnel...

... je me demande si j'ai été bien clair là ? Vous me direz...


----------

